# hypo_glycemic's  BLR Prolactone Log



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 20, 2012)

*I received my prolactrone from BLR.

Big thanks to BLR for allowing me to test and give feedback on this product*

*STATS...

Age- 43

Height -6 ft

Current Weight- 277 (off season)

Cycles- Many

Current AAS- (starting on the 26th)-- Prop, Tren Ace, HGH, Anadrol

Dosing- 100 mg Tren Ace/ 75 mg Test Prop EOD
               5 IU HGH ED-FASTED AM, Anadrol pre-workout 

Goals- Qualify for the Masters Nationals in 2013

Training History- Been training for 27 years.


Current Status- Been off of everything for 2 months. Just completed PCT. Ran Clomid at 100/100/75/75
--then went to BLR formeron and DAA. Had the most difficult PCT in my life due to prepping for a show--
which I had to pull out of due to a illness with my child. Lost libido, sleep,moody, strength, and the will to get 
in the gym!

After I started 2 pumps of formeron, I noticed my libido came up a bit and I started to get dry and
vascular--and had more energy to get to the gym. I increased to 3 pumps of formeron and started 
to feel back to normal.

I have the appointment set to get my BW done on Friday to see where my Test, E2, GH Serum etc..

I will start my journey to the stage after bloods are completed.


I've read and heard great things about prolactrone and will be excited to give honest feedback to the 
members. I won't start using it until I start my off season run next week.

Again, thanks to Brundel for the opportunity to try this product out---where the reviews have been outstanding!!


I'll keep updates moving forward. 


*


----------



## brundel (Aug 20, 2012)

THanks bro for running a log for us.
Im excited for it as well not only because I know this stuff works and the more feedback we get up the better, but, also because itll really help you feel good on cycle. Im subbed in.

Thanks Again


----------



## gtnbig (Aug 20, 2012)

Good deal Hypo ! Glad ur doin well !


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 20, 2012)

subbed  wish you the best!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 20, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> subbed  wish you the best!



Lol.. Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## seyone (Aug 20, 2012)

subbed... looking forward to seeing your results. good luck, and I hope all is well with your child.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 20, 2012)

seyone said:


> subbed... looking forward to seeing your results. good luck, and I hope all is well with your child.



Thank you brother. I appreciate it.. My child is doing a lot better.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbed my Brother!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 23, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Subbed my Brother!!



Thanks Brother! Always good to get your honest opinions and integrity.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 23, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Thanks Brother! Always good to get your honest opinions and integrity.



You as well, know your integrity is above reproach.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 25, 2012)

Had my blood work drawn yesterday. I'll post results before I start my log --just to make sure the community knows my baseline before I start my run of prolactrone.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 25, 2012)

In on this one as well bro!


----------



## fit4life (Aug 27, 2012)

i am glad your running this log hypo_glycemic. Subbed in for results bro. Its interesting that your doing 
bloodwork done as a baseline, looking forward to this! Btw looking big in your avi too, keep it up!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 27, 2012)

titan said:


> i am glad your running this log hypo_glycemic. Subbed in for results bro. Its interesting that your doing
> bloodwork done as a baseline, looking forward to this! Btw looking big in your avi too, keep it up!



Thanks brother! I'm doing BW due to coming off prep for the WCC.. I had a horrible PCT until the formeron, DAA, and Nolvadex -- so I'm curious where my levels are? I should get them tomorrow.. I appreciate the kind words .. Hope you're doing well..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 4, 2012)

Received a call from the Dr's office to make appointment to discuss my blood work.

The Dr was busy to discuss what the bloods read, but the CNA (tried to read it to me).. and my total T is (198 ng/dl)..Extremely low! 

I'll  post the full BW tomorrow. She didn't order the E2 work with this panel..which I'm not sure why? 

I have only been using formeron at 2 pumps a day and some DAA  for the last month 1/2. 

First pin of Test E today! 300 mg's.

I'll start a detailed log after I look at my AST levels--which were high and creatinine. And discuss how were going to do TRT at tomorrows appt.


----------



## brundel (Sep 4, 2012)

Thats just terrible.
Looks like PCT isnt bringing things up. Both Formeron and DAA will elevate test in normal healthy human males.
Dont feel bad though......same thing happened to me years ago. Even after 50mg clomid and 5000iu HCG a week for a month.....total t was 300.
Imagine without the HCG and clomid where it would have been.    
The good news is HRT works very well.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll start the prolactrone after I get the full read tomorrow. Sorry for delay. Want to be safe and definitive on #'s.


----------



## brundel (Sep 4, 2012)

No worries bro. your health is far more important than a log.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

Labs from a week ago


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

Starting the prolactrone and prop/tren in a couple weeks. I will be keeping an update on how it's working with BW and pics!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm ready to start my off season prep in a week. Got the blueprints from Chad ..my coach ..

I've never tried this prolactrone yet, but I do well with L-Dopa (velvet bean) ..it's elevated my GH levels in the past.

I will start my full contest prep details, log, pics.., when my products arrive ..

1 show in Missouri, 1 show in Cali, then Masters Nationals.. 

I will also post video's I'm working on with snapwell films in Orlando

Thanks for the patience Brundel


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2012)

DOnt trip brother. Take your time and do what you need to.
Health and prep are far more important to me than a log.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 14, 2012)

brundel said:


> DOnt trip brother. Take your time and do what you need to.
> Health and prep are far more important to me than a log.



Thanks man. I'm ready! I struggle with sleep during prep, so I'm more excited to see if this will do the trick!

I've read awesome reviews.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 10, 2012)

Alright. Today i just started some nors.

 Tren Ace and EQ along with prop.

Today pinned 50 prop 100 tren A

Took prolactrone this morning. Hoping ill get sleep and mood stability with this! L Dopa has worked VERY well for me in the past.

I'll be keeping you guys informed 

Thanks for the opportunity Brundel.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 10, 2012)

Get at it bro.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet. I'm running it right now also at 2 caps a day and its working well with 400 deca 400 tren e


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Sweet. I'm running it right now also at 2 caps a day and its working well with 400 deca 400 tren e



Yikes.....my dick gets limp just hearing that lol. MIght want to do 3 caps. Another 1 cap dose 6 hours later but not before bed.


----------



## brundel (Dec 11, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Alright. Today i just started some nors.
> 
> Tren Ace and EQ along with prop.
> 
> ...



Im in. I forgot about this. Glad your getting it going. Good luck brother.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 11, 2012)

brundel said:


> Im in. I forgot about this. Glad your getting it going. Good luck brother.



Thank you brother. Took me long enough lol.
Took 2 caps yesterday- split into 2 doses. One in the morning and one before bed. Since I just took my first pin, I haven't got into any sides yet. 

Keep informed moving forward


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 7, 2013)

*I've started and stopped this log for a while....Time to get with it!!!

Hope everyone had a good Holiday season. 

Alright, I put a minor tear in my triceps BRACHII on my left side doing tricep DB behind the neck--single DB 160 lb --like an idiot!!

Before this happened on Friday, I was dosing as follows.....

75 mg Prop / 100 mg Tren Ace EOD .. had been doing pretty well with the sides on the Tren A using prolactrone from BLR.

Had some insomnia for the first week then sweats and anxiety diminished from the L-Dopa in the prolactrone. Not only is L-Dopa good for mood/sleep, research has included studies of raised GH levels in the body. I can't roll through the day on Tren A without something for my mood and anxiety, so the prolactrone has really helped the mood through the day overall so far. I also use L-Theanine as needed.. My sleep has went from 7 hours to 5 hours a night--with a script of klonopin! I will most likely start taking 1 cap in the morning and 2 an hour before bed with some magnesium to aid in sleep. I like 3 caps before bed (with food) but felt a little groggy the next morning doing cardio with taking a full three caps.

Overall, I like the mood enhancement helping kill the aggression, anxiety, bad mood . A really good product so far.

Will keep this log maintained moving forward. Sorry for the start-stop Brundel!!  

AI/SI - Formeron 2 pumps every 4 days.
Caber on hand with the prolactrone.


*


----------



## brundel (Jan 7, 2013)

No worries brother. Torn tricep is no joke.
Heal quickly.


----------

